# Charlie Jaeger's Bastid motor paced  stayer bike



## Harvest Cyclery (May 7, 2015)

Picked this up at the T-town swap this weekend.  The nice folks I bought it from said it had belonged to motor paced champion Charlie Jaeger of Newark New Jersey. 

I added the saddle, rear wheel, and bar/stem combo.

Wondering if anyone has any info on the Bastid brand, or Charlie Jaeger. 

Very exited to have a bike that may have been raced in the Golden Age of New York City racing.

Any info or comments appreciated. 

Thanks,
-AJ


----------



## kccomet (May 7, 2015)

very cool, thats the kind of bike that gets me excited. let me know if its for sale. i have a several bastides and would like to have another


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (May 7, 2015)

I got really exited as well. I saw it being carried to a booth from 30 yards away and followed it in.  I bought it within 30 seconds of it landing. Joel did me a solid by not grabbing it.   

The only other Bastid stayers I have found on the web had a gusset tube running from the headtube to the bottom of the downtube.  Would you happen to have any photos of your bastids? Anyone know where I could find the appropriate extra long adjustable stem for it?

Thanks,
-AJ


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 9, 2015)

Wow, 'factory' backwards forks! It must have handled pretty erratically.


----------



## walter branche (May 17, 2015)

the forks were to enable, the bike to get closer to the pacer , check out some early photos ,


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (May 17, 2015)




----------

